

Large-scale design in Haskell? - alrex021
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3077866/large-scale-design-in-haskell

======
caffeine
It's amazing that I can ask a question like this on SO and have one of the
world's experts answer. The conclusion was, basically, read Xmonad.

~~~
felixmar
You can summon dons anywhere on the Internet by using the magic word
"Haskell". I don't know how he does it but it is amazing.

~~~
gwern
I suspect that besides RSS feeds to a bunch of places, he also has a few
Google Alerts set up.

~~~
dons
No, just RSS. I hang out on SO a lot these days though.

